# 1850s  Church- north Georgia



## carver (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 25, 2010)

Another nice one I can hear singing


----------



## Browtine (Oct 25, 2010)

Great find. I love it!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 25, 2010)

Wonderful find.  Thanks for sharing the shots.

Hoss


----------



## mlbfish (Oct 25, 2010)

That's an old one, great find.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 25, 2010)

Super shots Jerry!


----------



## cornpile (Oct 26, 2010)

Neat little church in the woods.Nice shootin


----------



## quinn (Oct 26, 2010)

I bet there was a whole lotta pulpit banging and some Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and brimstone slung around in there!thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Oct 31, 2010)

Someday, if I ever get to retire, I'd love to ride and find old churches and take pictures of them. 

I also have a daughter who's an art teacher, and is a very good painter. I'd love to commisison her to paint some of the churches from the pictures I take. 

Cool picture Carver.


----------



## carver (Oct 31, 2010)

thanks everyone


----------



## Redbow (Nov 3, 2010)

A wonderful old Church,,thanks for the photo...


----------

